# Une barre des menus violette



## Nesus (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
j'ai installé snow léopard sur mon mac mini et j'ai une barre des menus qui se montre bleu. Alors que lorsque j'ai fait la mise a jour sur mon mac pro elle c'est montrée violette. Appréciant grandement ce violet je cherche vainement comment réaliser de nouveau ce "miracle".

Ce n'est ni un problème de réglage d'écran, ni d'affichage. Mes bleus sont toujours bleu. Et pour  preuve, j'ai fait un screen en passant par mon portable toujours sous léopard (partage d'écran).



Click for full size

Sur mon mini c'est toujours bleu comme avant en 10.5 -_-

Merci d'avance pour toutes aides ;-)


----------



## XdT03 (6 Avril 2010)

Salut, J'ai exactement le même problème, t'as trouvé une solution ??


----------



## Nesus (6 Avril 2010)

Nullement.


----------



## Aescleah (6 Avril 2010)

J'ignore pourquoi après la mise à jour, la couleur violette est apparue. En revanche, cela doit être reproductible en utilisant ThemePark.


----------



## Nesus (6 Avril 2010)

cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais plus vu cette application. Je ne pense pas que cela soit réalisable parce que ça ne se fait que sur très peu d'éléments. Seulement ceux du finder qui sont bleu à l'origine. De plus ça ne s'applique pas à tout. Mais un équivalent est sûrement possible. Je testerais et je vous dirais ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

C'est pas tout simplement dans les Préférences Système -> Apparence ?


----------



## Nesus (7 Avril 2010)

soit tu as des préférence système qui m'intéresse grandement, soit tu as comme nous que bleu et graphite. C'est en aillant bleu que cela donne ce violet.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

L'autre option en bas.







Highlight Color.


----------



## Nesus (7 Avril 2010)

Test toi même et tu verras que ça n'a absolument rien à voir. Tu n'arriveras pas a reproduire ce que j'ai mis en screen. Comme son nom l'indique ce que tu modifira ce n'est que les surlignement. Donc quand tu séléctionnes un mot ou que tu cliques sur un dossier. La c'est la couleur que tu as sur tes icones (genre spotlight) ainsi que tes menus déroulants.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Alors change le avec ThemePark .


----------



## Nesus (7 Avril 2010)

Super constructif, bravo !


----------



## tombom (7 Avril 2010)

oui c'est constructif comme reponse...
je vais te donner mon idée : comme cela n'est pas repoductible, ca doit etre un bug. donc, soit tu fais le necessaire pour eliminer le bug (reparation des permissions, mise a jour combinée etc) , soit ca te conviens, et tu cherches cherches le pourquoi... ceci dit, les choses sont simple sous mac os. toi, le violet devrait se modifier dans apparence/apparence... seulement le violet n'est pas par defaut une couleur proposée.

ou alors il est possible que tu ai un truc de customisation qui deconne...


mais Corentin te disais que ca semblait etre un bug et que pour le reproduire, mieux vaut utiliser une application qui le fait..

(sinon peut etre que terminal peut arranger les choses, je ne sais pas...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Nesus a dit:


> Super constructif, bravo !



Je te donne juste la solution possible .


----------



## Nesus (7 Avril 2010)

Il est indéniable que c'est un bug dans l'installation du système. Une mise à jour combo ne l'a pas modifié. Heureusement pour moi parce que je voulais la maintenir comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut. 
Ce qui m'intéressais c'est de savoir si le "bug"était reproductible. Pas de savoir si vous aviez un avis dessus et encore moins que vous tentiez de m'expliquer comment mac os x fonctionne. Surtout que le poste date de la sortie de snow léopard. 
Vous savez pas c'est pas un drame. Maintenant écrire je en sais pas pour dire que vous ne savez pas... 
Surtout pour redire ce que d'autres ont déjà dis juste au dessus. Je sais pas c'est si dur de lire ce que les autres écrivent ? 
Donc c'est bien ce que je dis. C'est très constructif.


----------



## tombom (7 Avril 2010)

ton discour est a l'image de ta photo de profil : ridicule.

pour ma part je te laisse dans ta merde


----------



## Nesus (7 Avril 2010)

Pas mal tenté, mais il aurait fallu pouvoir le faire avancer pour le laisser...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Ce sont des gens comme toi qui ne donnent pas envie d'aider autrui.


----------



## Nesus (7 Avril 2010)

Si en tant qu'aide tu entends juste flatter ton ego sans lire ce que les autres écrivent et en pensant que les autres sont juste des ignares alors je pense que c'est une bonne chose que tu t'abstiennes. Tu peux aussi faire de même quand tu n'as rien à dire. 
Enfin sauf si tu considère que le perroquet aide le capitaine à faire naviguer le navire en répétant ce qu'il dit. 
Je dirais que c'est plutôt l'inverse. C'est les gens comme vous qui ont fait qu'une grande partie des gens ne tentent plus d'aider leurs prochain. Il y a rien de plus qui fatigue que la bêtise.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

C'est bon le boulet tu peux partir maintenant ?


----------



## tombom (7 Avril 2010)

Nesus a dit:


> Il y a rien de plus qui fatigue que la bêtise.



si ! tes paroles et ton avatar !

TU DEGAGES QUAND  ?!?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2010)

Restons zen ​
Pour ceux/celles que ça peut intéresser, parce qu'ils aiment le violet, ou le détestent, souhaitent reproduire le phénomène ou y mettre fin, une explication plausible (bien que pas certaine) :

http://forum.mac4ever.com/snow-leo-la-barre-de-menu-est-violette-t44779.html

Et j'ai fait ça parce que je suis en vacances et que j'aime chercher et trouver.


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Avril 2010)

Moi j'aime le violet ! 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cnFSaqFzSO8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cnFSaqFzSO8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2010)

*COOL...*​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

On dirait le même gogo :mouais:.


----------



## Nesus (11 Juillet 2010)

Ce n'est pas un problème du réglage colorimétrique, Cratès. Étalonner de nouveau n'est pas malin du tout et donne de drôles de choses après (surtout avec photoshop... j'avais testé). Comme mon image première l'indique, je retrouve ce violet alors que je suis dans le partage d'écran sur un autre ordinateur. Si c'était l'étalonnage, je l'aurais en bleu sur mon autre écran. Élémentaire comme dit Watson. Je pense que c'est un mystère insoluble.


----------

